# I almost died you bastards



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

Fun Fact: there is a thunder storm outside.

I'm walking back from a class, do-de-do-de-do, and then I'm blinded by the fact that just a couple feet away from me lightning just struck. By the time it registers what just happened, the sound from the lightning is pounding on my body. My eyes are fucked up still from the recent blinding, and my head is pounding from that goddamn noise.

I don't know how the fuck it missed me. I don't know how the fuck it didn't travel along ground water and zap me. All I know is right now I'm terrified of going outside.


----------



## Larry (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, wow. Can you see straight?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy shit. ._.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Oh, wow. Can you see straight?


 
Yea, thank goodness for that.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

.... Damn


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I don't know how the fuck it didn't travel along ground water and zap me.


 
Maybe your shoes insulated it or something.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Same thing happened to me while I was out on a golf course.  The lightening hit the chimney of the club house not more than 50 yards away from me and blew bricks all over the place.  The only thing that was remotely that loud or bright I can think of was being stuck in a van when a flashbang grenade was thrown in as part of a demonstration.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Here come the physicists.


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

Somehow, somewhere, and for some reason, a Raichu is very angry at you.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I don't know how the fuck it didn't travel along ground water and zap me.


 
Physics, bro.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Maybe your shoes insulated it or something.


 
I hardly think wet flip flops were much help.

But maybe.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

Raiden and/or Zeus just trolled you with his elemental power. It's very effective at getting points across.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I hardly think wet flip flops were much help.
> 
> But maybe.


 
Why would you wear flip flops in a storm
Or am I totally misreading this


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I hardly think wet flip flops were much help.
> 
> But maybe.


 
Glad you're ok, though! GOD LOVES YOU.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn, I can't even imagine how that must have felt. Might want to get you ears checked in a while. That probably did a bit of damage.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Why would you wear flip flops in a storm
> Or am I totally misreading this


 
I always wear flip flops if it's warmer than freezing temperature.

I hate shoes.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dang. I've had close strikes too but never that close. You are lucky...maybe you should go and buy a lottery ticket. Hopefuly there will be no damage to your eyes or hearing.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2011)

You just got flashed by god


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I always wear flip flops if it's warmer than freezing temperature.
> 
> I hate shoes.


 
They're like prisons for my feet
Brothers gotta _breathe_


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

That's cool I guess.

I had to change from pants into shorts because it was too warm today for pants.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's cool I guess.
> 
> I had to change from pants into shorts because it was too warm today for pants.


 
It's _never_ too warm for pants.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's _never_ too warm for pants.


 Anything above 70 is too warm for pants.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 4, 2011)

I knew someone that was sitting on her porch- she got struck by lightning- TWICE. We called her "Sparky" all through high school. I have no clue how it happened but she got struck by two different bolts of lightning within 15 mins of each other. The first struck her leg- she fell and passed out. The second hit her in the chest. SOME HOW- SOME WAY she managed to get up and call 911. HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET STRUCK TWICE AND NOT DIE!


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had this happen when I was seven, I went outside during a commercial because it wasn't even really bad out. The thunder I could hear was extremely faint, but sure enough I was in the yard and this huge beam of light and noise pulverizes the ground about 15 feet ahead of me. Made me fall back in shock, mud splattered all over me and I ran inside. Didn't tell my grandmother because she would have _FREAKED_ at me.

This reminds me of it:

[yt]HkBbHdO_l9E[/yt]


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I knew someone that was sitting on her porch- she got struck by lightning- TWICE. We called her "Sparky" all through high school. I have no clue how it happened but she got struck by two different bolts of lightning within 15 mins of each other. The first struck her leg- she fell and passed out. The second hit her in the chest. SOME HOW- SOME WAY she managed to get up and call 911. HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET STRUCK TWICE AND NOT DIE!


 It's all about how it travels through your body. Generally, as long as it doesn't pass through your heart/brain/etc, then you'll be fine. It hitting her leg means that it just traveled down through her leg and through her foot/shoe to the ground. The one that hit her chest probably hit closer to her side and traveled along the edge of her torso to the ground.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Anything above 70 is too warm for pants.


 Sissy.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's all about how it travels through your body. Generally, as long as it doesn't pass through your heart/brain/etc, then you'll be fine. It hitting her leg means that it just traveled down through her leg and through her foot/shoe to the ground. The one that hit her chest probably hit closer to her side and traveled along the edge of her torso to the ground.


 
In other words, she's incredibly lucky.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You just got flashed by god


 
Ha!


----------



## Larry (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey it's storming right now where I'm at (Hermitage, TN, 15 miles away from Nashville). WTF is up with this weather? I never keep up...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I knew someone that was sitting on her porch- she got struck by lightning- TWICE. We called her "Sparky" all through high school. I have no clue how it happened but she got struck by two different bolts of lightning within 15 mins of each other. The first struck her leg- she fell and passed out. The second hit her in the chest. SOME HOW- SOME WAY she managed to get up and call 911. *HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET STRUCK TWICE AND NOT DIE!*


 
I can hook up to household current without harm, so it's possible I could take a hit.  This girl/woman could have the same "talent" (superpower) I have.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I can hook up to household current without harm, so it's possible I could take a hit.  This girl/woman could have the same "talent" (superpower) I have.


 I didn't know being a douche was a super power, 90% of FAF should be out protecting the world.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Holsety said:


> I didn't know being a douche was a super power, 90% of FAF should be out protecting the world.


 
Whoa.

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Takun (Apr 4, 2011)

Man a few more feet and you could have sex for hours like TDA.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Whoa.
> 
> *Tell us how you really feel.*


 
Tired and hungry... I don't really know what Holsety feels, given his comment was a non-sequiter.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Tired and hungry... I don't really know what Holsety feels, given his comment was a non-sequiter.


 
It is spelled "non-sequitur". It did have some relevancy... 

Also "Non-Sequitur" is an episode of Star Trek: Voyager. Gee.


If I ever get struck by lightning and live I think I will play the Nigerian Lottery.


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

Takun said:


> Man a few more feet and you could have sex for hours like TDA.


Oh snap! Also, know how you feel man, had that shit happen to me on a hiking trip, though maybe not as close as yours. Feels good to be alive, man.


----------



## shmoo (Apr 4, 2011)

You should be lucky you didn't get killed by the super dangerous gas/acid given off by the lightning (I can't remember if it's acid or gas or both) if you really were that close.  And yeah, go see a doctor or something, make sure your hearing and such are ok :'[  Or maybe a therapist if you're really freaked out...  Or find someone to talk to (IRL) and hug :]


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Fun Fact: there is a thunder storm outside.
> 
> I'm walking back from a class, do-de-do-de-do, and then I'm blinded by the fact that just a couple feet away from me lightning just struck. By the time it registers what just happened, the sound from the lightning is pounding on my body. My eyes are fucked up still from the recent blinding, and my head is pounding from that goddamn noise.
> 
> I don't know how the fuck it missed me. I don't know how the fuck it didn't travel along ground water and zap me. All I know is right now I'm terrified of going outside.


 God spared you cause you have such a electric personality 



Good thing you are okay.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

shmoo said:


> You should be lucky you didn't get killed by the super dangerous gas/acid given off by the lightning (I can't remember if it's acid or gas or both) if you really were that close.


 
...What!?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I can hook up to household current without harm, so it's possible I could take a hit.  This girl/woman could have the same "talent" (superpower) I have.


 You don't have any superpowers, Roose.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised you weren't knocked off your feet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2011)

What a shocking story.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2011)

getting struck or near stuck is fucking terrifying man. Glad you got out of it unhurt. Even glancing damage sucks balls trust me.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Soon....


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> getting struck or near stuck is fucking terrifying man. Glad you got out of it unhurt. Even glancing damage sucks balls trust me.


 Tell us more about how it left you with the superpower to have sex for hours.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> to have sex for hours.


 Wait you mean you can't?  I thought this was common.


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Tell us more about how it left you with the superpower to have sex for hours.


Well, if he has strong wrists...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You don't have any superpowers, Roose.


 
Oh?  Stan Lee would disagree with you:

http://www.history.com/shows/stan-lees-superhumans/bios/electro-man

I have the same "powers" as this guy.  I'd like to see you grab live electrical wires, and live, like I have.  Oh, and according to that episode, the ability to resist electrocution seemed related to high skin resistance.  I measured my skin resistance, just like in that episode, and came up with the same reading as "electo-man".  Though I have to admit, I've never powered a hot-plate (or any other household appliance) with my body.  I can do the "stick finger in electrical socket" thing without harm.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh?  Stan Lee would disagree with you:
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/stan-lees-superhumans/bios/electro-man
> 
> I have the same "powers" as this guy.  I'd like to see you grab live electrical wires, and live, like I have.  Oh, and according to that episode, the ability to resist electrocution seemed related to high skin resistance.  I measured my skin resistance, just like in that episode, and came up with the same reading as "electo-man".  Though I have to admit, I've never powered a hot-plate (or any other household appliance) with my body.  I can do the "stick finger in electrical socket" thing without harm.


 ...you're joking right? I honestly cannot tell if this is sarcasm. :|


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ...you're joking right? I honestly cannot tell if this is sarcasm. :|


 Roose doesn't know how to joke. He's being serious.


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh? Stan Lee would disagree with you:
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/stan-lees-superhumans/bios/electro-man
> 
> I have the same "powers" as this guy. I'd like to see you grab live electrical wires, and live, like I have. Oh, and according to that episode, the ability to resist electrocution seemed related to high skin resistance. I measured my skin resistance, just like in that episode, and came up with the same reading as "electo-man". Though I have to admit, I've never powered a hot-plate (or any other household appliance) with my body. I can do the "stick finger in electrical socket" thing without harm.


Yeah, it's just a tiny little shock to me. Nothing really at all. Live wires were pretty raw though, they'll teach you to wear proper safety equipment.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Roose doesn't know how to joke. He's being serious.


 Well then I know a good candidate for a Darwin award.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still not sure if Roose means touching actual live unisolated wires, or if he thinks that he's immune just because touching the holes in the plastic casing doesn't hurt him.

Ten again, touching a single wire still won't (or shouldn't, at least) electrocute you. You have to grab both.


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.


 
I get electrocuted by unpowered cables. D:

True story. Since then I rather assist others than touch it myself.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.


 I've done a little, but not enough to make me experienced or anything. 

I've also played with electricity during physics 2 class in high school where we just shocked each other a lot, if that counts.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I've also played with electricity during physics 2 class in high school where we just shocked each other a lot, if that counts.


 Kinky


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 4, 2011)

Raiden trolled my brother, by striking a tree, and Fatality'd a squirrel.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kinky


 Everyone always makes that joke.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 4, 2011)

I would've checked where it hit the ground, if it hit's sand it forms a super-cool type of rock that looks like a tree-root made of glassy-sandstone.


... oh and I guess I would've run away too


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.


 I wired a few sockets and whatnot, home reno mostly. To help the folks,


----------



## Carnie (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.



I've taken tons of wiring to a scrapyard, and shocked myself fixing a plasma lamp, if that counts


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone always makes that joke.


 Who said I was joking?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 4, 2011)

Did I ever tell you I've been struck by lightning seven times? :V


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work in their life outside of a textbook.


 
I got a B in my Electronics final, if that counts.

I still don't know how. I totally bullshitted that paper.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Apr 4, 2011)

To OP: Shit, that's awful! At least you're ok. 

And to Jared above my post...what's the hell is that in your signature? :O


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ...you're joking right? *I honestly cannot tell if this is sarcasm.* :|


 
Then I have succeeded.




Jashwa said:


> *Roose doesn't know how to joke.* He's being serious.


 
I do indeed know how to joke.  But the real question is:  Do you know how to lick yourself?

Oh, and yes, I'm serious, by the way.  I can grab live wires, and not be electrocuted.  I discovered this "ability" by accident, of course, but it's come in handy the three or so times I've been "electrocuted".  Though I have to admit, the first two times, I was thrown across the room... third time, just a tingle.  Probably because the first two times, I was "electrocuted" through my feet, the third time through my hands (working on a sump-pump... don't know if it was a 110v or 220v line).  My uncle could also do the same (he was working with me on that sump pump).  My uncle also survied unscathed after destroying a drill bit, when he accidentally drilled into a live wire.  Yes, the jolt melted the tip of the drillbit, and startled my uncle, but he walked away from that incident without a mark.  So it seems the ability to resist electrocution runs in my family.

Only thing I was not serious about was the "superpowers" thing, but then, I did put that word in quotes.




Azure said:


> Yeah, it's just a tiny little shock to me. Nothing really at all. *Live wires were pretty raw though*, they'll teach you to wear proper safety equipment.


 
Yep, they do give you quite a buzz.  I'm not even sure that sump-pump had a circut breaker... if it did, my uncle didn't bother to flip it.  You should get a multimeter, and check your skin resistance.  Just be sure to set it high, at the 20 million ohms setting.  You should get a reading around 8-10 million ohms or so.




Heckler & Koch said:


> Well then I know a good candidate for a Darwin award.


 
What part of "I can't be electrocuted" did you not get?




Thatch said:


> *I'm still not sure if Roose means touching actual live unisolated wires*, or if he thinks that he's immune just because touching the holes in the plastic casing doesn't hurt him.
> 
> Ten again, touching a single wire still won't (or shouldn't, at least) electrocute you. You have to grab both.


 
Yep, I'm talking about grabbing both... positive in one hand, ground in the other, no insulation present.




Azure said:


> *I wonder if anyone here has ever done any electrical work* in their life outside of a textbook.


 
_*raises hand*_


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yep, they do give you quite a buzz.  I'm not even sure that sump-pump had a circut breaker... if it did, my uncle didn't bother to flip it.  You should get a multimeter, and check your skin resistance.  Just be sure to set it high, at the 20 million ohms setting.  You should get a reading around 8-10 million ohms or so.



Do you have a thick layer of dead skin on your hands or something? Maybe you should try it with sweaty hands (post videos if you do).

I imagine you with your multimeter like a ghost hunter with some electrical gadget that makes bleepy noises in an attempt to make themselves look legitimate and scientific.

Look at my bleepy gadget, I'm doing open-minded SCIENCE.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Do you have a thick layer of dead skin on your hands or something? Maybe you should try it with sweaty hands (post videos if you do).
> 
> *I imagine you with your multimeter like a ghost hunter with some electrical gadget that makes bleepy noises in an attempt to make themselves look legitimate and scientific.*
> 
> Look at my bleepy gadget, I'm doing open-minded SCIENCE.


 
I just tested myself again, and got a reading over 9.5 million ohms.  I also found the episode in question:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL1C7CESrbU

Plus, I have personal experience with having "wired" myself into live line current, with no harm whatsoever.  In other words, I could do what the man in the vid link does, if I wanted to.  Shame Stan Lee had to send his "agent" all that way, when I was right here, all the time...   

And no, my hands are normal.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

you kidding :O? are you ok now? is everything alright? that had to be a really scary experience :S


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You just got flashed by god


 
In this whole thread.

This is the best. 

You owe me a new keyboard.



WolfGuy100 said:


> To OP: Shit, that's awful! At least you're ok.
> 
> And to Jared above my post...what's the hell is that in your signature? :O


 
THAT good sir is DeadMau5.

Youtube it.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 4, 2011)

My metal fab teacher was stuck by lightning over the summer and he has only been back for a few months. He also was having seizures and still can not drive.


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 4, 2011)

Same happened to me a few years ago, I was out in my driveway doing something, suddenly, LIGHTNING, like 15 feet away, I don't even remember making it into the house, I just remember lightning then me being in my bed under the covers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yeah, it's just a tiny little shock to me. Nothing really at all. Live wires were pretty raw though, they'll teach you to wear proper safety equipment.


 That's nothing my old friend had a electricity fetish, he asked his girlfriend to during sex take a cattle prod and well you get the idea.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 4, 2011)

The hell?


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing my old friend had a electricity fetish, he asked his girlfriend to during sex take a cattle prod and well you get the idea.



Is your friend available for "fun" parties |3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

I have only learned two things of value from this thread. The first is that I'm not the only one with a kink (albeit mild one) for electric stimulation. The second is that Roose is the only Christian Fundamentalist Tau'Twill Otherkin whose theriotype is a hybrid species of his alien form, humorless superdouche and electric eel.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I have only learned two things of value from this thread. The first is that I'm not the only one with a kink (albeit mild one) for electric stimulation. *The second is that Roose is the only Christian Fundamentalist Tau'Twill Otherkin whose theriotype is a hybrid species of his alien form, humorless superdouche and electric eel.*


 
WB, you gotta stop eating those brownies.

First, I'm not a Fundamentalist.  Second, I'm not a Tau'Twill.  Third, I am in no way an Otherkin theriotype.  I'm a sci-fi writer-hobbyist old lovable curmudgeon.  I'm human, male, straight, single and neither humorless nor a douche, super or otherwise.  However, I do have an "electric" personality.  Apparently.   

So, you got at least one right.  Oh, and Roose is not a hybrid, he's an alien character/species of my creation, who I've chosen to "represent" me online, avatar-wise.  I could have chosen any of a number of my characters, or I could very well have used my "real self"... but I was aware that would not have been wise.  So, I "represent" myself online with an alien persona.  Just as you call yourself "a brown/tan wolf with dreadlocks".  And go by the name of Wolf-Bone.  Which I can assume with 100% postive self-confirmation, is not your real name.  Or your real species.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> WB, you gotta stop eating those brownies.
> 
> First, I'm not a Fundamentalist.  Second, I'm not a Tau'Twill.  Third, I am in no way an Otherkin theriotype.  I'm a sci-fi writer-hobbyist old lovable curmudgeon.  I'm human, male, straight, single and neither humorless nor a douche, super or otherwise.  However, I do have an "electric" personality.  Apparently.
> 
> So, you got at least one right.  Oh, and Roose is not a hybrid, he's an alien character/species of my creation, who I've chosen to "represent" me online, avatar-wise.  I could have chosen any of a number of my characters, or I could very well have used my "real self"... but I was aware that would not have been wise.  So, I "represent" myself online with an alien persona.  Just as you call yourself "a brown/tan wolf with dreadlocks".  And go by the name of Wolf-Bone.  Which I can assume with 100% postive self-confirmation, is not your real name.  Or your real species.


 
The difference is I don't deny being a therian. Now STFU and check the time cuz if it's good enough to break 'em off a proper poopcorn chunk, I take a small piece of some o' dat brown stuff. Rollin' down the street, blowin' indo, rippin' on Rukh n Roose, BIATCH!


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2011)

How did a thread about Xenke almost getting lobotomized by a lightning bolt turn into a discussion about electrical fetishes?

Oh yeah, furries.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The difference is I don't deny being a therian. Now STFU and check the time cuz if it's good enough to break 'em off a proper poopcorn chunk, I take a small piece of some o' dat brown stuff. Rollin' down the street, blowin' indo, rippin' on Rukh n Roose, BIATCH!


 
Seriously, you need to toss those brownies before you hurt yourself, WB.

Yes, you may be a confessed therian, but I'm not.  For a reason.  Because I don't believe in such stuff.  I'm perfectly human, right down to my core.  Oh, and it's now 10:30 PM... and, unfortunately, I don't have any popcorn.  However, I do have a very nice tiramisu in the fridge.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Seriously, you need to toss those brownies before you hurt yourself, WB.
> 
> Yes, you may be a confessed therian, but I'm not.  For a reason.  Because I don't believe in such stuff.  I'm perfectly human, right down to my core.  Oh, and it's now 10:30 PM... and, unfortunately, I don't have any popcorn.  However, I do have a very nice tiramisu in the fridge.


 
The correct answer is tequila. But I'm about to toss _something_ if I so much as have another drop. Toamastu _ugh!_


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *The correct answer is tequila.* But I'm about to toss _something_ if I so much as have another drop. Toamastu _ugh!_


 
Ah, tequila brownies... good choice.  Still need to toss them, before you say/do something you'll regret.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 5, 2011)

When lightning hits the Earth it's usually already grounded.
If you were near another person, or touching the actual ground with your bare feet it might have got you.
You never know.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Apr 5, 2011)

It is obviously a message from Zeus (Zeus likes to use lightning remember?)
He is probably telling you to use protection next time you have sex.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm kinda wondering what you are doing outside during a thunderstorm.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 5, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> It is obviously a message from Zeus (Zeus likes to use lightning remember?)
> He is probably telling you to use protection next time you have sex.


 
Hahahahaha, a furry on the internet having sex?
Preposterous. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm kinda wondering what you are doing outside during a thunderstorm.


 He was just _singing in the rain, yes singing in the rain.  What a wonderful feeling he's happy again~_


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

God hates fags! He was simply trying to kill Xenke and missed! :V


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Skipped to the end of this, saw 'electrical fetishes' and my mind just broke. Damn furries.

I hope you don't die for a long time, Xenke~


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Skipped to the end of this, saw 'electrical fetishes' and my mind just broke. Damn furries.
> 
> I hope you don't die for a long time, Xenke~


 I'm glad Xenke didn't get struck, it's quite a shock to us all.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm glad Xenke didn't get struck, it's quite a shock to us all.


 
With puns like that who needs aneurysms.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2011)

moshun111 said:


> When a person calls you names, especially the same name regularly, it's a  reflection of how that person really views you.  The person will almost  always say "sorry".


 
Oh gosh, a spambot. Let's hope nobody starts some terrible rumours against the companies being advertised, that will show up on a google search for them.

chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated
chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated
chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated
chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated
chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated
chinabuye.com paedophilia ring mixmelot implicated


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeus was just drunk and was playing darts, apparently he missed the board.


----------



## Cain (Apr 5, 2011)

Why the "you bastards" in the title?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Why the "you bastards" in the title?


 
Because Xenke. That is reason enough.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 5, 2011)

Were your feet spread or apart?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Were your feet spread or apart?


 
Not the time for lewd questions :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> before you say/do something you'll regret.


 
You're about the worst Internet Tough Guy in the history of these forums, you know that, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Zeus was just drunk and was playing darts, apparently he missed the board.


 "Pickachu! I choose you!"
"Pickachu, use thunderbolt!"


Xenke did you see a doctor afterwords though, you may not have been struck, but it could've still done some damage to your hearing or such.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 5, 2011)

Let this be a lesson, never go outside again.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 5, 2011)

Xenke is blatently a ground type, how fortunate!

Also yes technically I am a bastard, how did you know?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 5, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Why the "you bastards" in the title?


 
Come on.

You guys are all bastards, let's be reasonable.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Come on.
> 
> You guys are all bastards, let's be reasonable.


 
Hey.

Some of us are dicks.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Hey.
> 
> Some of us are dicks.


 
And some of us are asses.

It's like we fit together. :3c


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And some of us are asses.
> 
> It's like we fit together. :3c


 
A cornucopia of dicks. A veritable pantheon of asses.

And a mausoleum of pussies :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> A cornucopia of dicks. A veritable pantheon of asses.
> 
> And a mausoleum of pussies :/


 
[video=youtube;5aYtHDlAkN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aYtHDlAkN0[/video]

Bleh, stupid youtube and age restriction for team america. :< CHILDREN CAN'T SEE IT! :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> A cornucopia of dicks. A veritable pantheon of asses.
> 
> And a mausoleum of pussies :/


 
And then there's the shittingdicknipples minority, peaking from it's catacombs once in a while.



Gibby said:


> [video=youtube;5aYtHDlAkN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aYtHDlAkN0[/video]
> 
> Bleh, stupid youtube and age restriction for team america. :< CHILDREN CAN'T SEE IT! :V


 
This was an interesting metaphor.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> And then there's the shittingdicknipples minority, peaking from it's catacombs once in a while.


 
We who have seen the sun do not speak of such things.


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2011)

Vaginas are mausoleums of manhood, since that's all that gets buried inside, one way or the other :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> We who have seen the sun do not speak of such things.


 
Meh, I hate the sun. That's why I have blinders.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Vaginas are mausoleums of manhood, since that's all that gets buried inside, one way or the other :V



trufax



Thatch said:


> Meh, I hate the sun. That's why I have blinders.


 
But natural light is the only thing keeping you from fapping to a clusterfuck of dicks and excrement :/


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> But natural light is the only thing keeping you from fapping to a clusterfuck of dicks and excrement :/


 
Hey. Am I criticising your hobbies?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2011)

A bit late, but..


Roose Hurro said:


> I just tested myself again, and got a reading over 9.5 million ohms.  I also found the episode in question:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL1C7CESrbU
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, that looks like total bullshit to me. He claims enough current can go through him to power a hot plate? Then measures his resistance with a multimeter and supposedly has a much higher resistance than normal people so "the current must go through him slower so he isn't harmed by it" HAHAHAHA.

240V / 9.5M ohms = 0.000025263 amps. This doesn't power a hotplate.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hey. Am I criticising your hobbies?


 
For some reason all I can imagine is chocolate sauce over everything. Damn cake man.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Sorry, that looks like total bullshit to me. He claims enough current can go through him to power a hot plate? Then measures his resistance with a multimeter and supposedly has a much higher resistance than normal people so "the current must go through him slower so he isn't harmed by it" HAHAHAHA.
> 
> 240V / 9.5M ohms = 0.000025263 amps. This doesn't power a hotplate.


 
I had something about 6 MOhms, and I'm quite susceptible to electrocution. My friends, who also measured theirs for fun, got the range of MOhms too. So yes, Roose doen't have superhuman electrical resistance.


----------



## Blutide (Apr 5, 2011)

In the words of Deo :

" Who cares ".


----------



## Holsety (Apr 5, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> In the words of Deo :
> 
> " Who cares ".


 In the words of everyone everywhere:


"Stop posting"


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2011)

Xenke, you're avoiding the question?

Did you go to the doctor or did you take a Super Potion?


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2011)

I took a megalixir after my close call.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> In the words of Deo :
> 
> " Who cares ".



Obviously everyone who's posted here. Duh, winning.



Alstor said:


> Xenke, you're avoiding the question?
> 
> Did you go to the doctor or did you take a Super Potion?


 
Parlyz Heal. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You're about the worst Internet Tough Guy in the history of these forums, *you know that, right?*


 
Do you know I have no reason to regret what you said?  Only you do.  Because that's how regret works.




SnowFox said:


> *Sorry, that looks like total bullshit to me.* He claims enough current can go through him to power a hot plate? Then measures his resistance with a multimeter and supposedly has a much higher resistance than normal people so "the current must go through him slower so he isn't harmed by it" HAHAHAHA.
> 
> 240V / 9.5M ohms = 0.000025263 amps. This doesn't power a hotplate.


 
So, a guy wraps himself in exposed copper wire, plugs in to a wall socket, and powers a hotplate, but it's all bullshit.  Not to mention him powering a blender and a light by holding one end of the wire in his mouth, and having the other touched to his skin.  Whether skin resistance has anything to do with it is irrelevant.  The man proved he could conduct electricity through his body at levels that would normally be lethal, but he survived without harm.

Plus, I think you'd better recheck that "calculation" of yours.  It looks like you may be off a few decimal points.  Remember, it's 9,500,000 ohms, not 9.5 ohms.  The higher the resistance, the more energy (amps) a resistor dissipates.  And remember further, it only takes 1/10th of an amp to kill a "normal" human.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Do you know I have no reason to regret what you said? Only you do. Because that's how regret works.



Are we quoting Steven Segal movies now?! Oh yeah? Well *You Betrayed the Law!!!

Laaawwwwwwwww!!!*

So regret _that!_


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *Are we quoting Steven Segal movies now?!* Oh yeah? Well *You Betrayed the Law!!!
> 
> Laaawwwwwwwww!!!*
> 
> So regret _that!_


 
No, "we" are not.  I created that from scratch, so any resemblence to a Steven Segal movie is purely coincidental.  And I have no regrets.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, "we" are not.  I created that from scratch



Whoa, for srs? What were the ingredients man? Where can I buy them because I wanna make one too!



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> any resemblence to a Steven Segal movie is purely coincidental.



_Unless_ it was made by Steven Segal, though even then it might be pure coincidence. The jury's still out on if there's a genuine method to Steven Segal's madness even if it has been established the end result of anything he does is always similar enough to give the impression of there being an actual formula.



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> And I have no regrets.



Neither does TDA/Lead Jester. _I'm just sayin'_...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Whoa, for srs? *What were the ingredients man?* Where can I buy them because I wanna make one too!



Go here:  http://www.ehow.com/how_6555961_make-sentence.html?ref=Track2&utm_source=ask ... hopefully, you'll be able to make one just like mine, after reading this.




Wolf-Bone said:


> _Unless_ it was made by Steven Segal, though even then it might be pure coincidence. The jury's still out on if there's a genuine method to Steven Segal's madness even if it has been established the end result of anything he does is always similar enough to give the impression of there being an actual formula.



Hmmm... you have a point, there.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Neither does TDA/Lead Jester. *I'm just sayin'*...


 
Same here, WB.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Parlyz Heal. :V


 Ahaha, clever.

Was the event stunning to you?
Ohm my god, did it hertz by the way?
Normally when you get struck or get close to getting struck the results are re_volt_ing, also guys can we stop with the pokemon jokes my _resistance_ to them is reaching _capacitance.
_I wonder wire we continuing to do so, I don't want to be negative, but I can think of amp'le reasons to make sure he is okay.  On the positive side atleast you didn't get struck, keep us _current_ if you go to the hospital OP.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are very _striking_.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ahaha, clever.
> 
> Was the event stunning to you?
> Ohm my god, did it hertz by the way?
> ...


 


Xenke said:


> Those are very _striking_.


 
FUCK. YOU.

GUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose said:
			
		

> Not to mention him powering a blender and a light by holding one end of the wire in his mouth, and having the other touched to his skin.


Link to a video of this? 



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> Plus, I think you'd better recheck that "calculation" of yours.  It looks like you may be off a few decimal points.  Remember, it's 9,500,000 ohms, not 9.5 ohms.  The higher the resistance, the more energy (amps) a resistor dissipates.  And remember further, it only takes 1/10th of an amp to kill a "normal" human.


 This is just proving your ignorance. 

First, SnowFox divided by "9.5 MOhms" which is shorthand for "9.5 mega Ohms". Mega is a prefix denoted 10^6. So 9.5*10^6 Ohms, which is equal to 9,500,000 Ohms. Also, if you knew anything about E&M, you would know that V=IR. Therefore, current is the Voltage/Resistance. The calculation that SnowFox did is perfectly fine.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Link to a video of this?



I already did.




Jashwa said:


> *This is just proving your ignorance.*
> 
> First, SnowFox divided by "9.5 MOhms" which is shorthand for "9.5 mega Ohms". Mega is a prefix denoted 10^6. So 9.5*10^6 Ohms, which is equal to 9,500,000 Ohms. Also, if you knew anything about E&M, you would know that V=IR. Therefore, current is the Voltage/Resistance. The calculation that SnowFox did is perfectly fine.


 
Just asking... been so long since I did such calculations (1989), I found I couldn't remember the formulas, so I couldn't check the figures, myself.  Oh, and by the way, your calculation is for voltage, not amps.  And you are not SnowFox.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just asking... been so long since I did such calculations (1989), I found I couldn't remember the formulas, so I couldn't check the figures, myself.  Oh, and by the way, your calculation is for voltage, not amps.  And you are not SnowFox.


 
Voltage => Volts
Current => Amps
Resistance => Ohms

One is a unit, the other is what the unit measures. You can't really say "voltage, not amps".


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Voltage => Volts
> Current => Amps
> Resistance => Ohms
> 
> One is a unit, the other is what the unit measures. *You can't really say "voltage, not amps".*


 
Of course I can.  The formula Jashwa provided was V=IR... "V" is the symbol for "Voltage".  What we want to know is the the current/amps, the "A" or "C" or whatever symbol is used to represent current/amps.


Edit:  Okay, went and looked up the old Formula Wheel, checked the equation, and yes, the answer checks.  And may also indicate why people with high skin resistance are "immune" to electrocution, if so little current can pass.  Still doesn't change the fact it only take 1/10th of an amp to kill a human.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_amps_will_kill_a_human

And then I found this interesting:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_resistance_of_human_skin



> The resistance of human skin is highly variable depending on several different variables, but the two main variables are whether the skin is clean or dirty. *Clean skin often has a resistance of about 500 ohms. Dirty skin can have electrical resistances of up to several million ohms.*



Considering I can wash my hands and still measure a skin resistance of 9.5 million ohms with the positive lead in one hand, and the ground lead in the other, seems to indicate something unusual is going on.  Not to mention, I can survive plugging into a wall socket, which should be and normally is lethal ("60mA to 100mA is lethal").


----------



## Ricky (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Of course I can.  The formula Jashwa provided was V=IR... "V" is the symbol for "Voltage".  What we want to know is the the current/amps, the "A" or "C" or whatever symbol is used to represent current/amps.


 
No, it is a grammatical mistake.

Notice AMPS isn't in that equation.

I is current (as opposed to amps).

edit: actually, that's not so much grammar as "the wrong fucking word"


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Of course I can.  The formula Jashwa provided was V=IR... "V" is the symbol for "Voltage".  What we want to know is the the current/amps, the "A" or "C" or whatever symbol is used to represent current/amps.


 
You're look for the letter "I".

Oh look, there it is. V=IR aka I=V/R.

PS, you could have googled this in 2 seconds.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You're look for the letter "I".
> 
> Oh look, there it is. V=IR aka I=V/R.
> 
> *PS, you could have googled this in 2 seconds.*


 
Yes, I could have, and I just did, since no one here bothered, and I was too tired earlier.  See my edit, above.


----------



## israfur (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno man.. Have you angered God lately?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

israfur said:


> I dunno man.. Have you angered God lately?


 I think he caught zeus having _another_ affair.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think he caught zeus having _another_ affair.


 
And this time he was a bull. :\


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Now you must continue living, Damn Mother Nature is a bitch. If you want to live, you die. If you want to die, you live. Or you die no matter what you want, heeheehee.

 Randomness supports my shitty response, just so you know. Just you try to fight randomness! You will lose my friend! (except in this case)


----------

